# Embryo adoption - anyone chosen this route?



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girls,
I'm just wondering if anyone has / is going down the embryo adoption route and if you have any advice?
Thanks
SE


----------



## orchidsage (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi there SE
I have not been logging on here very much for the past 7/8 months but just happened to log on here tonight and just saw your message.  
I could not resist replying to you as I have gone down the embryo adoption route and have been very successful.  I have two beautiful baby boys who are 6.5 months old now! 
I went to the Czech Republic - to "Reprofit" in Brno, I am not sure where you are thinking of going? I was with Dr Stepan Machac who I would highly recommend. 
I went last July and it worked first time for me which was shocking at the time.  I was only getting my head around the fact that I was pregnant when I found out that it was twins! I had two transferred at the time - one was a blastocyst and one was a hatching blastocyst (they were on Day 5)
If you would like any more information on my treatment please do ask, I would love to help.
I found the drugs before and after quite easy and did not feel they were invasive.  Stepan was great and even made sure that my treatment would be on time for my time off work.  It could not have gone better.
I wish you the very best of luck - I am single so it is quite hard on my own but it is so worth it.  
I feel so lucky to have my two little angels  
But please if I can be of any help I will try my best !


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I have also had embryo adoption at Reprofit and am currently on the 2ww.  I'll be happy to try to answer any questions you have.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I had embryo adoption at Reprofit and have a 10 week old son. I had just one embryo transferred. It was my 2nd attempt there 

Kind regards

LL


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much for replying. Orchidsage & LadyLottie congratulations to you both! and Klingon, the very best of luck with your 2ww - fingers and everything crossed for you. I have so many questions.... I suppose the first one is, what is the first step to take? It's been a long journey for me to reach this point, but I feel that this is the right step to take now. I've wanted to have my own children for so long but things have just not worked out in the 'conventional' way. So earlier this year I asked to be referred to a clinic in Ireland for DI, but after my FSH came back so high (17.6) I wasn't a suitable candidate for any ovarian stimulating drugs. I have severe endo, and it seems also a dimished ovarian reserve. I'm 37. Were any of you in a similar situation? I've recently started a programme of acupuncture and chinese herbal medicine to try to bring the endo under control and get myself in the best health possible. I was going to continue this for 3 months or so before making an appt with Reprofit but I'm just a bit concerned about my gynae history - do you know if I'd have to have a set of clear ultrasounds/evidence of being endo free before they would treat me or if my gynae history would be an issue?

Orchidsage, I just had to say I'm so glad you logged on this evening! Coincidentally I have a single friend who is mum to twin boys (now 3 1/2 yrs) & although her hands are full   she never looks back. I'd be very interested to hear how you found referrals & travelling / costs etc. from ireland.

Thanks all,
SE


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I agree with Cem... get yourself on the list and then do your acupuncture etc while youre waiting.  And as Cem said, Stepan is a lovely guy and realy helpful but sometimes his emails make him seem very abrupt, he honestly isnt like that.  and... how many clinics allow you that much access to the consultant so you can email him direct whenever you like and get a response within a day?

I dont know about from Ireland but getting to Reprofit is easy.  Also, both Vienna and Prague are within very easy travelling distance by bus or train (its easy to book and quite cheap) so its also possible to combine a holiday with a trip to Reprofit.

For me, choosing embryo adoption was very easy.  I came to terms years ago with the fact that we needed donor sperm so taking the extra step to double donor was easy.  Especially when we found out how much cheaper it was than going through IVF in this country again... the price difference is huge and for me, another attempt became possible bcause of it.  FET also much easier on the body than IVF because you don't have to go through egg collection.

Hope this helps in some way

love
Kehlan


----------

